# A Bra Size Calculator (yeah, one that actually works!)



## electricky

Tired of people always saying stuff like "80% of women are wearing the wrong size bra" but being very vague about what size you should be wearing? 

No more overshyness about this. No more "um, well, it's complicated." It really isn't that complicated. Well, here ya go: Home | SizemApp - The App that loves your boobs!

(This one is also pretty good A Sophisticated Pair: Bra Size Calculator )

I've found this to be the most honest calculator. No adding inches nonsense, and also accounting for the leaning measurement, which is important. Though sometimes the "looser band" recommendation will be more accurate. Even if neither measurements are right on the dot they will come pretty darn close.

No need to divulge your size here though if you are not so inclined or anything, that's not what I'm getting at. Just putting this out there. No one should have to settle for a sucky fit, it's not healthy.

Those male-bodied people out there, feel free to pass on the info to someone close who may appreciate it. Or even try out the calculator on yourself, you may be surprised


----------



## StElmosDream

Thank you for sharing the website, invaluable information to know irrespective of gender (well if nothing else more knowledge allows for greater empathy and awareness).


----------



## Obscure

Meh i'm too lazy for this. I know exactly my bra size :bored:


----------



## electricky

Vampire said:


> Meh i'm too lazy for this. I know exactly my bra size :bored:


Hehe, I added the Sophisticated Pair calculator for those who are too lazy for the 6 measurements SizeM requires, but to each their own


----------



## Cheveyo

ElectricSparkle said:


> Those male-bodied people out there, feel free to pass on the info to someone close who may appreciate it. Or even try out the calculator on yourself, you may be surprised




I actually learned a lot about this kind of thing from a manga/anime... :blushed:
Though I'm not sure how accurate that was.

Chu-Bra!! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(If you watch that, I'd love to know if it's accurate. The stuff about bra measurements, I mean.)


----------



## braided pain

ElectricSparkle said:


> "80% of women are wearing the wrong size bra"


I'm in the 20%! Hooray!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

30C.

l've never seen a 30'' band in regular stores and l ain't buying no fancy ass bras.

But l think it's supposed to be equal to a 32B.


----------



## electricky

OMG WTF BRO said:


> 30C.
> 
> l've never seen a 30'' band in regular stores and l ain't buying no fancy ass bras.
> 
> But l think it's supposed to be equal to a 32B.


Ha, I know what you mean. But fortunately for you, you can probably get away with sister sizing up, as you said, and actually find your size in normal stores (you lucky duck you  )


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

ElectricSparkle said:


> Ha, I know what you mean. But fortunately for you, you can probably get away with sister sizing up, as you said, and actually find your size in normal stores (you lucky duck you  )


sister size :kitteh:

They're not even big lol, they look bigger with a nice bra but in truth, they're just weird and shape shifty and disappear when l'm nekkid.


----------



## electricky

Cheveyo said:


> I actually learned a lot about this kind of thing from a manga/anime... :blushed:
> Though I'm not sure how accurate that was.
> 
> Chu-Bra!! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (If you watch that, I'd love to know if it's accurate. The stuff about bra measurements, I mean.)


Hehe, no never saw it, but thanks to Google I found it and it looks like an adorable series actually  But was there a certain episode that gave fitting advice?


----------



## electricky

OMG WTF BRO said:


> sister size :kitteh:
> 
> They're not even big lol, they look bigger with a nice bra but in truth, they're just weird and shape shifty and disappear when l'm nekkid.


Oh, yeah that's not what I meant :tongue: I'm perfectly aware . I mean about you being able to get away with in store sizes. Those of us who need a smaller band but are more busty can end up with back pain even from going with one band size bigger (more commonly 2 or 3 bigger to be able to fit in standard store sizes).


----------



## electricky

****Resource for those still in disbelief****

Bra Junkie: Dear Everyone Who Thinks Christina Hendricks is a 38DDD. . .


----------



## Shale

Well this survey was crap. My result said "You are deflated, there is no help for you."


----------



## Cheveyo

ElectricSparkle said:


> Hehe, no never saw it, but thanks to Google I found it and it looks like an adorable series actually  But was there a certain episode that gave fitting advice?


I don't even remember.


----------



## electricky

Shale said:


> Well this survey was crap. My result said "You are deflated, there is no help for you."


I'm sorry, did it not return a result for you? I would think it would be able to size anyone.... but thank you for any feedback.


----------



## dragthewaters

Once my boobs surpassed a C cup I gave up and switched to sports bras and those shapeless cotton kind of underwire bras. Probably won't be switching back to normal bras until I make enough money to afford nice lingerie. Itchy $10 bras from Forever 21 or wherever are the spawn of the devil.


----------



## electricky

Cheveyo said:


> I don't even remember.


That's ok, I watched enough to find a cutaway where it's said to measure the overbust (like right under the armpits) to get the band measurement - this is a very common mistake. You measure the underbust to get the band measurement (since that's where the band goes...... people make things too goshdarned complicated....) The other fitting advice seemed pretty good though, like making sure that you always scoop and swoop (though not usually by someone else like in the anime, unless you really can't figure it out on your own :laughing: )


----------



## tympanon

Sizem recommended a 28G and a 30F as sister size.
I wear the latter, which is snug enough (probably took the 'as tight as possible' a bit too far), and still somewhat findeable nowadays.
I'm almost never able to buy sets though. I'm willing to pay €70 for a good fitting and nice bra but... "would you be interested in the matching (€30) knickers Miss?" -- No thank you.

:bored:

Anyway. Good app. It actually got my size right. Which is rare.
Usually you're sqeezed in some A-D size with a 32/34 (or higher) band size.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Go to a store which do bra fittings. Bra calculators are never accurate. Never tried the cup size down, band size up (or other way around) but doesn't seem legit that 34Cers can also wear 32B. Unless I have that wrong.


----------



## electricky

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Go to a store which do bra fittings. Bra calculators are never accurate. Never tried the cup size down, band size up (or other way around) but doesn't seem legit that 34Cers can also wear 32B. Unless I have that wrong.


Someone who fills up the cups on a 34C would find a 32B far too small. One needs to size up the cup when sizing down the band to maintain the same volume... 34C-->32D.

Some fitters who actually have enough of a range of sizes would probably be better than this calculator, just for the human touch. But not everyone wants to see a fitter, and not all fitters are created equal. Some will add inches to the underbust to get you into their range, and this is particularly bad with chain stores (a certain store with a lot of pink who put my 29" underbust into a 36 band, I'm looking at you....)

**Edit: just noticed you are from the country where all the bras with an awesome range come from :tongue: The fitters there are probably a lot better for that reason.


----------



## Promethea

ElectricSparkle said:


> ****Resource for those still in disbelief****
> 
> Bra Junkie: Dear Everyone Who Thinks Christina Hendricks is a 38DDD. . .


"Christina Hendricks should probably wear a 30J-K or 32HH-JJ bra (It's hard to accurately guess because of how squished her poor boobs are!)"

Yeeaaahh.. I figured. She has a tiiiny frame. 
And I agree with the squishing comment there. She tends to really squish them into these lowcut dresses instead of finding a more comfy fit.


----------



## chimeric

Yeahhh I'd watch out for fitters. For one thing, if you're fitted in a store that has a small range of sizes, they'll have an incentive to give you the wrong size. And bluuhhh, seems like most stores range from 32A-38D, _if_ that.

Why do stores not sell bras for sizes that are actually fairly common? Also, why are bras with cup sizes like DD _still_ padded 75% of the time? (I am fine with my big bust, thanks. I do not need it to be _bigger_. :dry


----------



## electricky

chimeric said:


> Why do stores not sell bras for sizes that are actually fairly common?


I don't get it either... I don't think it would be that much more expensive to have a more representative range. Plus, they might even profit more from marketing themselves as the store who can fit most everyone. 



> Also, why are bras with cup sizes like DD _still_ padded 75% of the time? (I am fine with my big bust, thanks. I do not need it to be _bigger_. :dry


Haha, I know. Either that or they are those unlined full coverage "granny bras." And....... they don't go below a 34 band size, so within a month it'll be riding up my back anyway.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

ElectricSparkle said:


> Someone who fills up the cups on a 34C would find a 32B far too small. One needs to size up the cup when sizing down the band to maintain the same volume... 34C-->32D.


Ah thanks for clearing that up. Obviously never tried that method! A 32 band would be way too small on my frame, though..



> Yeeaaahh.. I figured. She has a tiiiny frame.
> And I agree with the squishing comment there. She tends to really squish them into these lowcut dresses instead of finding a more comfy fit.


Looking at her chest when it's like that makes my own boobs hurt. Looks painful.


----------



## Murky Muse

I know over the past half year I've gotten bigger, but I'm still wearing my old bras because I don't have the money. Doesn't help that I actually have no idea how to measure myself or know how sizes work. I guess that happens when you're used to being the smallest size by default.


----------



## electricky

Murky Muse said:


> I know over the past half year I've gotten bigger, but I'm still wearing my old bras because I don't have the money. Doesn't help that I actually have no idea how to measure myself or know how sizes work. I guess that happens when you're used to being the smallest size by default.


Tutorial | SizemApp - The App that loves your boobs!

Once you understand this way of measuring, the sizing is actually pretty straightforward...... the number part of the size is at or close to what your underbust is, and A cup=bust is 1 inch bigger than underbust, B=2 inches, etc.

There are bra swap and donation sites online..... ebay also has them for cheap. Amazon is good for finding one bra that fits for a reasonable price because they do free returns on a lot of their items.


----------



## BlackDog

chimeric said:


> Yeahhh I'd watch out for fitters. For one thing, if you're fitted in a store that has a small range of sizes, they'll have an incentive to give you the wrong size. And bluuhhh, seems like most stores range from 32A-38D, _if_ that.
> 
> Why do stores not sell bras for sizes that are actually fairly common? Also, why are bras with cup sizes like DD _still_ padded 75% of the time? (I am fine with my big bust, thanks. I do not need it to be _bigger_. :dry


THANK YOU. 

I'd like to purchase a bra that doesn't make me look like a hooker, thank you very much. 

I think after a certain size they should just stop padding.


----------



## BlackDog

Oh, and there is a good bra store where I live called Change. It has a full range of sizes. Because of this, however, I was like a "G" or something that sounded ridiculous, just because there are so many more sizes to choose from.


----------



## electricky

BlackDog said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I'd like to purchase a bra that doesn't make me look like a hooker, thank you very much.
> 
> I think after a certain size they should just stop padding.


To each their own...... I like mine to at least have a bit of molding..... for, er, personal reasons, but not to increase my size. I even appreciate a bit of push up padding every now and then, as I like the shape they give.


----------



## BlackDog

ElectricSparkle said:


> To each their own...... I like mine to at least have a bit of molding..... for, er, personal reasons, but not to increase my size. I even appreciate a bit of push up padding every now and then, as I like the shape they give.


Well fair enough. I like mine to be supportive, not flimsy. I just hate when the only bra in the store that sort of fits me has two inches of padding that make them look like they're popping out. I can't go to work like that, you can see it through my shirt!

I've had to start investing in better quality bras that just fit better. They can be pricey, but at least they look appropriate. And don't leave a red crease on my boob when I take it off at the end of the day. Yuck.


----------



## chimeric

BlackDog said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I'd like to purchase a bra that doesn't make me look like a hooker, thank you very much.
> 
> I think after a certain size they should just stop padding.


It transmits this irritating "_no matter who you are, woman, you can look more like Barbie!_" message.


ah. Just saw the response a little above. Well, er. They at least shouldn't be forcing us all into it. Wearing padded cups feels unnecessary and insulting to me...


----------



## electricky

BlackDog said:


> Well fair enough. I like mine to be supportive, not flimsy. I just hate when the only bra in the store that sort of fits me has two inches of padding that make them look like they're popping out. I can't go to work like that, you can see it through my shirt!


A properly fitted push up should show off a little more of the breast, but should not give "quadboob" where the top of the cup cuts into the breast. A popping out effect even in a push up often indicates a too-small cup.



> I've had to start investing in better quality bras that just fit better. They can be pricey, but at least they look appropriate. And don't leave a red crease on my boob when I take it off at the end of the day. Yuck.


Looks like you might've already found that out though. Yay for no red creases!


----------



## BlackDog

ElectricSparkle said:


> A properly fitted push up should show off a little more of the breast, but should not give "quadboob" where the top of the cup cuts into the breast. A popping out effect even in a push up often indicates a too-small cup.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you might've already found that out though. Yay for no red creases!


Haha, gotta appreciate the small things in life. 

The thing that sucks is the sort of cheaper stores (like La Senza) only carry up to a D in a lot of styles, and you're lucky to find a DD. And then they pad it and its actually like a C. Their sizing is all out of whack, its crazy.


----------



## electricky

chimeric said:


> It transmits this irritating "_no matter who you are, woman, you can look more like Barbie!_" message.
> 
> 
> ah. Just saw the response a little above. Well, er. They at least shouldn't be forcing us all into it. Wearing padded cups feels unnecessary and insulting to me...


Yeah I understand what you're saying. IME though it's actually been hard for me to find a DD+ that is padded or even molded (other than the few DD+ that VS carries that are often have crazy push up effect..... VS is crazy though so I usually don't count them  )


----------



## Curiously

The lady who once measured my bra size was incorrect. I recently found out I'm a 34B and not 34A. No wonder my old bras were odd-fitting. :T I feel so much better in this size.


----------



## Impavida

Meh. I think I was about 14 the last time I found a bra that fit properly. I gave up looking a long time ago and just stick with sports bras and crop tops now. The last "professional" fitting I had, they tried to put me in a mastectomy bra  Lol! I know I'm small up top, but I'm not THAT small.

Oh and neither of the calculators linked in this thread were even remotely close - not that I was expecting otherwise.


----------



## electricky

jayde said:


> Meh. I think I was about 14 the last time I found a bra that fit properly. I gave up looking a long time ago and just stick with sports bras and crop tops now. The last "professional" fitting I had, they tried to put me in a mastectomy bra  Lol! I know I'm small up top, but I'm not THAT small.
> 
> Oh and neither of the calculators linked in this thread were even remotely close - not that I was expecting otherwise.


You tried the sizes given by the calculator and they didn't work for you? I know the "looser band" recommendation is closer to accurate for the first calculator, except for people on the heavier side who may need to size down from the initial recommendation.


----------



## electricky

(double post)


----------



## OrangeAppled

That calculator is okay; I've seen better. It tells me I need a 26, which is usually too tight; 28 is best for me, and I often get away with 30 on the smallest hook. 30 bands are not hard to find online, especially from UK retailers. Why most only start at 32 in the US, I do not know. I wore a 32 (and waaaay too small cup) for years because of the stupid "add 4 inches" rule which makes no sense. I suggest asos.com or journelle.com for 30 bands. figleaves has some also. Occasionally I find a 30 in a CK outlet store.

*This site changed my whole view of bra sizes & fit in it's discussion of "The Bra Matrix":
*Venusian*Glow: *Bra Matrix*

I think a major thing many women have to get past is the idea that cup size is static. It's proportionate to band size... That means a 30D or a 28F is rather small. D cup does not equal large, nor does E or F, etc, if paired with a small band size. The silly stuff in the media (often aimed at men) just exacerbates this though. People see "D" or "DD" and think HUGE, and they can't fathom letters above that. Yet it's all relative to the band size. A cup size on its own means nothing at all.

Anyhow, my complaint with bras in my size is that because of a higher cup, they seem to assume larger boobs, and they make the straps & band very wide, which is unnecessary for my size (which is not large at all). I don't need some heavy duty over-the-shouler-bolder-holder. I'm a fan of Stella Mcartney & Mimi Holliday bras, because they work for a thin frame, but they are also pricey.


----------



## Impavida

ElectricSparkle said:


> You tried the sizes given by the calculator and they didn't work for you? I know the "looser band" recommendation is closer to accurate for the first calculator, except for people on the heavier side who may need to size down from the initial recommendation.


It would have been hilarious to see me in some of the sizes the calculator recommended. The band size was correct, but the cup size was waaaaaaay too big (like 2-3 sizes too big). I would have been swimming in excess fabric. As far as bra manufacturers are concerned, my body shape doesn't exist - basically, my rib cage is too large for my bust size. 

I'm sure I could find something online if I really wanted to, but I honestly don't care enough to go to the trouble of hunting one down. I just tried out the calculators on a lark to see if they would come up with anything new for me. They didn't.


----------

